# My Doggo (pic heavy)



## Cody'sCaptures (Oct 10, 2017)

My pup from when I got her, a little over a year ago.


----------



## davidharmier60 (Oct 10, 2017)

Very nice looking dog my man!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 10, 2017)

Love the Rastafarian phase. lol


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 10, 2017)

Cute


----------



## CherylL (Oct 10, 2017)

What a sweetheart!  What is her name?


----------



## Cody'sCaptures (Oct 11, 2017)

CherylL said:


> What a sweetheart!  What is her name?



Ziggy!! She wouldn't even play with the dogs at the beach. She just ran up to people the whole time doing her Ziggy butt thing. I want to get her certified as a therapy dog, there is a Shriners hospital really close by.


----------



## Cody'sCaptures (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## smoke665 (Mar 10, 2018)

Great shots, beautiful baby


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 10, 2018)

Big smiles here through the whole set!


----------



## paigew (Mar 12, 2018)

She looks so sweet! Love these


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody'sCaptures (Mar 15, 2018)

paigew said:


> She looks so sweet! Love these
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Thanks! She is such a sweetheart, always diving her face into everyone's laps


----------

